# Help Needed Please!!



## skeeter (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, Guys I new to 1/32 cars and wanted to build a high banked oval. My area is 7'x18' and I want to run 4 lanes w/ the option of going digital in the future. I've done HO in the past but I'm not familiar the 1/32 scale brands and not sure what I should buy. Should I start with a complete set or just buy the track pieces I need being I want a high banked speedway? Would anyone suggest any brands... I want to run the ol'skool Trans-Am cars, Nascars from the late 60s, Parma wing cars, Late Models, Sprints and ect. If this helps on track selection please let me know.

Thanks, Blake


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

When I saw the SCX digital 1/32 cars at the local shop with the pit box and everything I almost wanted to sell all my HO stuff. Maybe the HO manufacturers will bing this type of coolness to HO soon.

From looking at the SCX site, they don't offer the high banked corner in a four lane configuration. My guess (and I'm sure somone will correct me if I'm wrong) is that you'd need to look at doing your own routed track if you want to go four lanes in a 1/32 setup.

You've got a good idea to set something up with the opportunity for expansion and run a bunch of different style cars--I really like the SCX classic NASCAR cars and F1 stuff.

You might look at doing the 2 lane digital system so you save some money right now and add to it to make it a four lane. It wouldn't be too wierd to have the outer two lanes banked a bit and the inner two lanes flat--kind of like a NASCAR short track. You might could put a small shim of styrene under the outer edge of the inner lanes and bank the track a bit if you go four lanes with the banked kit they offer on the outside.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

If you or someone you know is good with power tools then a routed track is the way to go. The cost of routed vs. plastic is remarkable, I currently have Scalextric Sport I started with a set and then found some really great used deals on the bay. One day I gonna give routing my own a try.


----------



## skeeter (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool, but what surface are you routing plastic, wood, ect.... I have a ShopBot which is a cnc router so I'm sure I could set up a program to route my own straights and corners. Like I said I'm new to this scale and never hand built a track so.. thanks for any help that ya'll can give.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

*cnc routing tracks*



skeeter said:


> Cool, but what surface are you routing plastic, wood, ect.... I have a ShopBot which is a cnc router so I'm sure I could set up a program to route my own straights and corners. Like I said I'm new to this scale and never hand built a track so.. thanks for any help that ya'll can give.



Skeeter 

Todd and I are getting ready to cut tracks with a cnc router. Look to his thread just a couple down from yours here. Scorpion track design. He does awesome track design work and can do stuff in a dfx files for export to cnc. Get hold of him. 
We are investigating mdf and Sintra ( a plastic product ).

Cheers Ted


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

skeeter said:


> Cool, but what surface are you routing plastic, wood, ect.... I have a ShopBot which is a cnc router so I'm sure I could set up a program to route my own straights and corners. Like I said I'm new to this scale and never hand built a track so.. thanks for any help that ya'll can give.


Honestly....IMHO...this link has the most info on bigger scale, routed racing track construction, etc...

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

We're mostly HO here..

But please keep us updated on your progress too...:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

txronharris said:


> When I saw the SCX digital 1/32 cars at the local shop with the pit box and everything I almost wanted to sell all my HO stuff. Maybe the HO manufacturers will bing this type of coolness to HO soon.
> 
> From looking at the SCX site, they don't offer the high banked corner in a four lane configuration. My guess (and I'm sure somone will correct me if I'm wrong) is that you'd need to look at doing your own routed track if you want to go four lanes in a 1/32 setup.
> 
> ...


this i believe is carrera its a track in kc that i have race a couple times when i am in town its amazing and super fast 6 lane


----------

